# Quantenrechner



## kingminos (2. April 2008)

Hi
Habe gestern einen Bericht auf Arte über den Neuronalen Code gesehen und dort wurden im Zusammenhang mit dem Gehirn auch Quantenrechner vorgestellt.
Der wurde da von einem ziemlich freakig aussehenden Professor vorgestellt.
Zwar sind die Rechner noch nicht sehr leistungsstark aber dafür sind sie bereits in der Lage die verschiedenen Zustände der Atome zu nutzen.

Wurde laut bericht mit Flüssigem Helium gekühlt weiß nicht ob das richtig war denn in dem Labor standen auch noch Behälter für flüssigen Stickstoff .

Naja wollte ich hier nur mal weiter geben.

Übrigens haben viele Leute Angst vor Quantenrechnern da diese das menschliche Gehirn an Rechenleistung um den Fakto 1.000.000.000.000 oder mehr überbieten können. Und wollen wir uns wirklich Götter schaffen?

Vielleicht interessant vllt auch nicht


----------



## freakgothictrance (2. April 2008)

soweit ich weiß is von den quantenrechner noch kein lauffähiges teil hinbekommen worden...

ich denk das dauert auf jeden fall noch wa.s..aber interessant is es allemal..


----------



## der8auer (2. April 2008)

Ich finde das Prinzip auch sehr interessant. In der PCGH gabs mal einen Artikel über den Quanten PC. War irgendwann, Mitte letztes Jahr. 

Ist sehr vielversprechend aber wird bestimmt noch viele viele Jahre Entwicklung brauchen.


----------



## kingminos (3. April 2008)

Er läuft laut arte aber halt noch nicht so schnell


----------



## exa (3. April 2008)

bzw er hat noch nicht die stufe einer cpu erreicht, das sind prototypen von primitiven recheneinheiten, viel zu klein ist die kapazität und noch viel zu hoch der aufwand, da müsen wir mal minimum noch 15 jahre warten, bis was ordentliches kommt...


----------



## Piy (3. April 2008)

ich hab auch vor nem halben jahr oder so was darüber auf 3sat gesehn, ich glaub da haben sie was von nem lauffähigen quantenprozessor mit 8 und 16 qubits gesagt. ^^ und die mussten auch reichlich abstand haben.


----------



## Overlocked (3. April 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich finde das Prinzip auch sehr interessant. In der PCGH gabs mal einen Artikel über den Quanten PC. War irgendwann, Mitte letztes Jahr.
> 
> Ist sehr vielversprechend aber wird bestimmt noch viele viele Jahre Entwicklung brauchen.



6/07

Aber aktuell gibt es auch einen Artikel: Wann kommt der Quantenrechner?
Also es dauert noch... Aber ich würde mir einen zulegen


----------



## Fifadoc (9. April 2008)

also wenn er bisher nur ganz langsam ist, bei rieeeesen aufwand, dann ist er von der entwicklung wohl etwa da, wo der PC etwa 1960 war 

Aber zu der Theorie, dass man sich mit Quantenkomputer götter schafft muss ich entschieden wiedersprechen. DAS liegt noch ganz alleine an uns selbst.
Prinzipiell ist ein Quantenkomputer, der x-Fach schneller rechnet als ein Gehirn, nichts anderes ein Autist. Er kann nur eine Sache, die aber extrem gut. Ob wir diese Leistung dann mit sehr guter KI füttern, die evtl so gut ist, dass sie eigene Entscheidungen trifft und selbstständig lernt, dass ist ein ganz anderes Thema ^^


----------



## Overlocked (9. April 2008)

Nichts ist schneller als das menschliche Gehirn-> man muss es nur irgendwie ausnutzen, sprich du brauchst Hilfsmittel um mal eben 500 Kommastellen von PI auszurechen. Wäre aber genial wenn man unser Gehirn an ein Rechenwerk anschließen könnte, das mit Hilfe des Gehirns fotorealistische Spiele flüssig darstellen könnte


----------



## hansi152 (10. April 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Nichts ist schneller als das menschliche Gehirn-> man muss es nur irgendwie ausnutzen, sprich du brauchst Hilfsmittel um mal eben 500 Kommastellen von PI auszurechen. Wäre aber genial wenn man unser Gehirn an ein Rechenwerk anschließen könnte, das mit Hilfe des Gehirns fotorealistische Spiele flüssig darstellen könnte



Biologischer PC? Warum nicht? Aber mein eigenes Gehirn geb ich nicht her!


----------



## General Quicksilver (10. April 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Nichts ist schneller als das menschliche Gehirn-> man muss es nur irgendwie ausnutzen, sprich du brauchst Hilfsmittel um mal eben 500 Kommastellen von PI auszurechen. Wäre aber genial wenn man unser Gehirn an ein Rechenwerk anschließen könnte, das mit Hilfe des Gehirns fotorealistische Spiele flüssig darstellen könnte



Ich denke, das es mit Hilfe der Nano- und Quantentechnologie möglich ist wesentlich schnellere Systeme wie ein Hirn herzustellen, der Hauptvorteil wäre zumindest bis jetzt, die ständige Neuverschaltung der Neuronen, was eine weitläufige Anpassung erlaubt.....


----------



## Overlocked (11. April 2008)

Aber das ganze sollte auch koordiniert werden- nehmen wir an wir haben den tollsten Rechner wenn wir ihn nicht ausnutzen können oder er seine eigenen Sachen macht


----------



## General Quicksilver (11. April 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Aber das ganze sollte auch koordiniert werden- nehmen wir an wir haben den tollsten Rechner wenn wir ihn nicht ausnutzen können oder er seine eigenen Sachen macht



Das könnte wirklich zu einem ernstzunehmenden Problem werden, denn es stellt sich villeicht irgendwann einmal die Frage, ob ein Rechner ein eigenes Bewustsein entwickeln und unter welchen Bedingungen das geschehen würde. Und dann würde die Sache erst richtig problematisch, dann dann wäre ja die Frage, wie dann mit dieser Intelligenz umzugehen ist, welche Rechte dann so ein Computerwesen bekommen würde, usw.....


----------



## Pokerclock (11. April 2008)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Das könnte wirklich zu einem ernstzunehmenden Problem werden, denn es stellt sich villeicht irgendwann einmal die Frage, ob ein Rechner ein eigenes Bewustsein entwickeln und unter welchen Bedingungen das geschehen würde. Und dann würde die Sache erst richtig problematisch, dann dann wäre ja die Frage, wie dann mit dieser Intelligenz umzugehen ist, welche Rechte dann so ein Computerwesen bekommen würde, usw.....



Willkommen in der Welt von Ghost in the Shell. 

Interessant für jeden, der sich mal näher mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen will. Besonders die Filme sind was zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Fifadoc (11. April 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt von Ghost in the Shell.
> 
> Interessant für jeden, der sich mal näher mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen will. Besonders die Filme sind was zum Nachdenken.


*zustimm* GitS läuft hier auch grad ^^ aber die serie

OB ein selbstreferenzielles system mit eigenen eindrücken wirklich erschaffen werden kann, das steht völlig in den sternen. In jedem fall ist es aktuell nichtmal theoretisch möglich. weder die programmierung der KI noch die architektur der neuronalen netzwerke ist annähernd so weit ^^

ohne eigene sensorik wird auch ein noch so kluger PC nie eine eigene entscheidung treffen


----------



## Pokerclock (12. April 2008)

Die heutige KI funktioniert im Grunde nur nach dem Prinzip "wenn diese Situation, dann diese (programmierte) Folge/Aktion." Ohne Entwicklungspotenzial. Die Ebenen der Bewegung und Denke sind fest vorgegeben ohne Innovation.

In GitS sind die Tachikomas das beste Beispiel. Fest definierte Aktionen werden durch sensorisch gesammelte Informationen (Neugier) erweitert. Die Folge sind bewusste Verhaltensweisen, die teils entgegen der eigentlichen Programmierung laufen. Eine Waffe, die zur Unterstützung/Nutzung programmiert, sich später weiterentwickelt und dann zu selbstmotivierten Taten, die selbst gegen die eigene Existenzsicherung gehen, fähig ist.

Interessant waren auch die Voraussetzung.

Dezentralisierung von Informationen, die zur Persönlichkeitbildung notwendig sind, aber Zentralisierung und ständige Synchronisiation von Erinnerung und Erfahrungen.

Somit wäre die Grundlage zur Bildung eines auf Binärcodes basierenden Bewusstseins eines "Computer"-Systems das Trennen von genannten Geisteselementen (Ghost im Sinne von Seele) ohne einheitliche Hülle (Shell).


----------



## General Quicksilver (12. April 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt von Ghost in the Shell.
> 
> Interessant für jeden, der sich mal näher mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen will. Besonders die Filme sind was zum Nachdenken.



Das geht wohl in Richtung des Pupetmasters oder? ^^ 



Fifadoc schrieb:


> *zustimm* GitS läuft hier auch grad ^^ aber die serie
> 
> OB ein selbstreferenzielles system mit eigenen eindrücken wirklich erschaffen werden kann, das steht völlig in den sternen. In jedem fall ist es aktuell nichtmal theoretisch möglich. weder die programmierung der KI noch die architektur der neuronalen netzwerke ist annähernd so weit ^^
> 
> ohne eigene sensorik wird auch ein noch so kluger PC nie eine eigene entscheidung treffen



Ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen, das es nichtmal theoretisch möglisch wäre, zumindest in einem Gedankenexperiment....
Es wurde bereits die Aktivität einer Hälfte eines Maushirns mit der Zeitdehnung von 1 zu 5 (oder wars 1 zu 10?) simmuliert, also wäre es doch auch möglich, natürlich mit entsprechendem Aufwand die komplette Aktivität eines menschlichen Hirns in Echtzeit oder sogar schneller zu simmulieren.  Theorezisch wäre es dann doch möglich,  das dann eventuell als nebeneffekt auch eine Art Bewustsein mitsimuliert werden würde, oder? Also wäre es doch, zwar mit riesigem Aufwand, eventuell möglich eine Art SOftware-KI zu schaffen, oder?


----------



## PCTom (13. April 2008)

hmm in 20 Jahren frage ich dann meine Frau:du Schatz hast du den Rechner schon gefüttert nicht das der noch sauer wird und Online unsere Konten löscht so wie beim letzten mal (jetzt lachen wir noch darüber)


----------



## Pokerclock (13. April 2008)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Das geht wohl in Richtung des Pupetmasters oder? ^^



Ja, der Puppetmaster ist eine weitere interessante Möglichkeit zu erklären, wie digitales Leben entsteht und definiert werden kann.

Auch hier war die Grundlage ein geschriebenes Programm, das selbstständig im Netz herumgeisterte und auf der Suche war (nach zunächst vordefinierten) Informationen für den Menschen (Trojaner). Bis irgendwann die Menge an Informationen ausreichte ein eigenes Existenzempfinden zu entwickeln. Und damit den Selbsterhaltungstrieb, den jeder Mensch auf Unterbewusstseinsebene noch hat.

Auch hier war dieses "Selbstbewusstsein" nicht von Anfang an da. Es entwickelte sich. Der Unterschied zu den Tachikomas ist, dass eine Hülle nicht notwendig war.

Folglich bräuchte es folgende Kriterien zur Entwicklung digitalen Lebens.

1. eine vorprogrammierte KI mit grundlegenden Funktionen zur Informationssuche (ähnlich einem Instinkt). Dazu bräuchte es natürlich Technik, die zum Einen die Geschwindigkeit zum verarbeiten zu lässt und zum Anderen den Speicherplatz für die Informationen. Den Speicherplatz wäre schon heute vorhanden zumindest auf globaler Ebene, nicht lokal. Für die Geschwindigkeit könnte ein Quantencomputer sorgen, der mehr als autistische Fähigkeiten aufweisen würde.

2. die Entwicklung von Bewusstsein und Neugier und daraus resultierend ein eigenes Existenzempfinden und Selbstbewusstsein (Ghost)

3. Eine Hülle. Die "sichtbare" Verkörperung des eigenen Lebens. Und als Fixpunkt für die Definition vom Ende dieses Lebens (zerstörte Hülle = Tod). Wobei dieser Punkt ziemlich "vermenschlicht" wirkt und nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.


----------



## CloudCrunsher (13. April 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Nichts ist schneller als das menschliche Gehirn-> man muss es nur irgendwie ausnutzen, sprich du brauchst Hilfsmittel um mal eben 500 Kommastellen von PI auszurechen. Wäre aber genial wenn man unser Gehirn an ein Rechenwerk anschließen könnte, das mit Hilfe des Gehirns fotorealistische Spiele flüssig darstellen könnte



Ja unser gehirn wäre wegen überlastung sofort tod 

Außerdem:
Wenn man sone selbstlernende KI möchte muss man diese erstmal programmieren


----------



## AMDSempron (25. August 2008)

Hmm, i-wie erinnert mich der fortgeschrittene Teil eurer Diskussion doch stark an die Matrix Teile 

Ich frage mich ja, wie das aussieht, was man dann mit diesen Quantencomputern machen könnte. Klar, fotorealistische Grafik und Medizin, Quantenphysik und weiß der Geier (Man sehe sich die Projektliste bei BOINC an^^) Allerdings steht hier dann auch wieder im Raum wie es dann in Zukunft mit der Menschheit aussieht. Gab ja nich wenig Filme die das (mal besser, mal nich so gut) gezeigt haben, dass irgendwann der Mensch nicht mehr die absolute Kontrolle über Computer hat. Ich ärger mich auch ziemlich oft darüber zum Bleistift bei WIndows Vista darüber, dass immer mehr Dinge einfach so von dem OS bestimmt werden, ohne dass ich selber den Befehl dazu gegeben habe. Mag für nicht versierte Anwender jetzt nich schlimm sein, ich jedoch fühle mich da in meinem Rechten doch stark beschnitten. Da ist es egal, ob das eingestellte jetzt gut oder nicht gut für mich ist. Eine dumme Rechenmaschine versucht mithilfe von Emulation (KI) Intelligenz zu emulieren. Klar, dass das nicht sonderlich gut geht (heutzutage). Ich glaube ja nicht unbedingt, dass es so erfolgreich sein wird, eine KI zu versuchen, allerdings wenn sie dann doch funktioniert, dann wohl vielleicht zu gut und alles geht daneben.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. August 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Hmm, i-wie erinnert mich der fortgeschrittene Teil eurer Diskussion doch stark an die Matrix Teile



Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Die Wachowski Brüder wurden von GitS inspiriert. 

Ebenfalls ein GitS angelehnt ist "I Robot". Auch schwer zu empfehlen, nicht nur für die, die den "Stoff" lieber als Realfilm konsumieren.


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. August 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Die Wachowski Brüder wurden von GitS inspiriert.
> 
> Ebenfalls ein GitS angelehnt ist "I Robot". Auch schwer zu empfehlen, nicht nur für die, die den "Stoff" lieber als Realfilm konsumieren.



Ich würde aber hier auch emphelen sich wenigstens einaml Ghost in the Shell anzusehen, denn das lohnt sich. Aplpleseed Exmachina soll ja auch in die Richtung von Ghost in the Shell gehen, allerdings finde ich, dass das da nicht herankommt.....


----------



## kingminos (25. August 2008)

Hat jemand schonmal Metropolis gesehen?

Da zeigt ein Film der vor über 60 jahren gedreht wurde auf wie die maschinen den Menschen beherschen.


----------



## DanielX (25. August 2008)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Ich würde aber hier auch emphelen sich wenigstens einaml Ghost in the Shell anzusehen, denn das lohnt sich. Aplpleseed Exmachina soll ja auch in die Richtung von Ghost in the Shell gehen, allerdings finde ich, dass das da nicht herankommt.....



Die Story kommt nicht ganz am Ghost in the Shell ran, aber die Action ist sau geil.


----------



## AMDSempron (26. August 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Die Story kommt nicht ganz am Ghost in the Shell ran, aber die Action ist sau geil.


Nun ja, bei solchen Filmen brauche ich nicht sonderlich viel Action, die Atmosphäre is für mich viel wichtiger. I am legend zum Bleistift war jetzt nich sooo der actionreiche Film, ich fand ihn aber trotzdem krass. Is auch wieder einer von diesen Filmen die vor der Zukunft warnen.


----------



## Pokerclock (26. August 2008)

Natürlich hat GitS auch Vorbilder. Dazu zählt eindeutig "Blade Runner" auch schwer zu empfehlen.

Wohl eine der ersten Filmstudien, die sich mit dem Genre des Cyberpunk auseinandergesetzt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja, wie das aussieht, was man dann mit diesen Quantencomputern machen könnte. Klar, fotorealistische Grafik und Medizin, Quantenphysik und weiß der Geier



ich glaub nicht, dass zu dem zeitpunkt, zu dem quantencomputer allgemein verfügbar werden, noch alzu viel theoretische quantenphysik zu erforschen gibt  
aktuell würd ich aber mal sagen, dass er nicht in seinen "60ern", sondern eher in den 30ern steht - bis dato sind afaik noch nichtmal alle grundlegenden funktionselemente (z.b. ein speicher) auf quantenbasis umgesetzt.
von der ganzen infrastruktur, die die ersten computer einfach aus der elektrik übernehmen konnten, mal ganz zu schweigen - wie sieht das interface zwischen zwei quantenchips aus?
n draht wird da wohl nicht mehr ganz ausreichen.



> dass irgendwann der Mensch nicht mehr die absolute Kontrolle über Computer hat.



die hat er imho in den meisten fällen schon jetzt nicht mehr - die einzige funktion, die die mehrheit der computernuter wirklich kontrollieren, ist der netzschalter.
der rest macht nur solange, was er soll, wie kein anderer was anderes will - stichwort viren, trojaner, botnetze.
das einzige, was für die machtübernahme der computer noch fehlt, ist das "bewußtsein".
und in anbetracht dessen, dass wir davon nicht viel mehr wissen, als dass es ein gewisses maß an denkkapazität benötigt (und zwar bei weitem nicht die eines menschen), sind so "experimente" wie das internet sehr interessant.


----------

